# Free arrows to a good home.



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Some arrows are missing fletchings, or have minor dings at the uni-nock.

*Qty- 9 
2512 Easton Ultra Lite XX78 Super Slam Aluminum arrows, 28"


Qty- 3
2216 Easton Lite XX78 Super Slam Aluminum arrows, 29"


Qty- 6 
Carbon Express CX Hunter 200, 28"

Qty- 2
Carbon Express Terminator Hunter Select 6075 28"*

Pick up only.
I am located in Wyoming, MI.
Post here what arrows you could use. Fist come, first dibs.
Please only take them if you will use them. I'd like to see them put to good use again.

Dan


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice gesture, hope someone can use em.:coolgleam


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

You're a fine sportsman and I'm sure you'll be making another one real happy soon.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

WOW I cant believe no one has jumped all over these yet.. I could use some but I'll hold off a little longer before picking


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

BTT

All arrows still available:

*The 2512's*









*The 2216's*









*The CX Hunter 200's*









*The Terminator Hunter Select 6075's*


----------



## mnelson239 (Jan 29, 2001)

I am interested in the Carbon ones. PM ssent


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Alright I'll take the 2512s
pm sent


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

PM's sent.

Looks like the 2216's are still available if anyone is interested.

Dan


----------

